# Colonoscopy wasnt bad at all!



## GinaChick (May 7, 2003)

Like many people on this board who are/was nervous about a first colonoscopy, I came to this site to read about other experiences, suggestions and advice about the prep and day-off activities. I have to say, while I got some great advice, many of the posts also scared the #### out of me. So, I am here to share a GOOD experience, hopefully to let others know that not everyone has a horrible time with these tests.My prep started Sat. night at 6 p.m. and I was to use the Fleets Phospho Soda. I mixed 3 tbsp of Fleets with 4 oz. of Lemon-lime gatorade. Before swalling, I sucked on a lemon and then chugged the gatorade mix from a straw. After I drank half, I quickly shoved the lemon back in my mouth to rid of the taste. Then, after waiting about five minutes, I drank the rest of the gatorade mix, repeating the lemon trick. The taste wasn't as bad as I had expected, so I am here to say that it is possible to keep this stuff down! It took about two hours for the stuff to kick in, and I was basically going every 5-15 minutes after it started working. The constant trips to the bathroom lasted for about two and a half hours, and then my trips became less frequent. I had to take an additional 3 tbsps of Fleets again on Sunday night at 6 p.m., and I did so in the same manner. The second day, it didnt take as long for it to start working, but in comparison to the first day, there wasn't much left for me to pass through my system. All in all, the Fleets worked very gently and did a great job of getting rid of EVERYTHING in there!For these two days, I was on an all-liquid diet, starting 6 pm Saturday, all day Sunday and leading up to my test Monday morning. I have to say that the fact of not eating was the worst part for me. I got so sick of liquids that the idea of shoving anymore chicken broth or jello down my throat was actually what made me nauseous. Although initially I was afraid of passing out or feeling really weak and fatigued from not eating, I didnt end up feeling any of that at all. I was basically just plain irritated and frustrated with not being able to eat! When it came time for the colonoscopy, the anestheisa was wonderful (through an IV ... out COLD through the whole procedure) and prevented me from having any clue as to what happened. Luckily, everything came back just fine and clear, so all in all, I was probably at the hospital for a total of three hours. The rest of the day, I ate a normal diet until I started feeling crampy and gassy in the evening. Even today, a day after the colonoscopy, I still feel crampy and have diarrhea, but it is nothing I cant live with. So, hopefully hearing a relatively good experience with these tests will help some people feel a bit more relaxed about getting this done. Everyone's experience is very different, so this is just my story that will hopefully help calm a few nerves!


----------

